#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-02
<maclin> Hi jzheng_afk & ypwong, I sent out a email about the hardware adaptation. Can you help to review the problems? Thanks:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-03
<happyaron> FJKong: 在？
<FJKong> z
<FJKong> happyaron: zai
<happyaron> FJKong: 我感觉nux那个比较难搞啊
<FJKong> 很复杂啊？
<FJKong> 明天要不在会上提一下？
<happyaron> 提一下吧
<happyaron> nux的head和当时变化真的挺大了，主要工作是两部分：合并 xim 支持，fcitx 支持
<happyaron> 老k的branch里还对nux的结构做了一点点改动，让支持ibus/fcitx更模块化一点点，然后这么久了合并起来就复杂了。
<FJKong> 这消息不咋的啊
<FJKong> 感觉基本就是从来一边
<happyaron> 嗯，就这感觉/
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> JackYu: pong
<JackYu> happyaron, bug #1248980 is updated:)
<ubot5> bug 1248980 in Ubuntu Kylin "Upgrade to youker-assistant 0.2.3 in Trusty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248980
<happyaron> JackYu: will have a look before tomorrow's meeting, :)
<happyaron> JackYu: also, Peng Huan may need to check the merge proposal for ubiquity, cjwaston replied him hours ago.
<happyaron> the patch still needs some fixing I think.
<JackYu> happyaron, you mean cjwatson replied in email or on lp?
<JackYu> I can't find the comments.
<happyaron> JackYu: https://code.launchpad.net/~penghuanmail/ubiquity/lp.1197220/+merge/195712
<JackYu> ok
<happyaron> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-04
<Guest74053> 大家好
<Guest74053> 怎么下载麒麟的源代码？
<Guest74053> hello every
<Guest74053> where can I download the sourcecode?
<Guest74053> please give me a URL,Thanks
<happyaron> Guest74053: archive.ubuntu.cn/ubuntu/
<happyaron> Guest74053: 和获得ubuntu源码方式相同
<Guest74053> 我看下
<happyaron> FJKong: ping
<FJKong> happyaron: pong
<happyaron> FJKong: meeting time
<Guest74053> Server not found
<Guest74053> Unable to connect
<happyaron> archive.ubuntu.com
<happyaron> sorry
<Guest74053> got it
<Guest74053> Download this: ls-lR.gz?
<happyaron> no, you will need to get source code for every package that you need.
<happyaron> it's integrated into the ubuntu repository
<Guest74053> the  whole 'ubuntu' dir?
<happyaron> yes, but it could be too big.
<happyaron> there is no source iso like CentOS does.
<Guest74053> 刚安装的emacs，没配置过还不能在里面用iBus
<Guest74053> 只好在外面写好在贴进去
<Guest74053> 我只是能有个源码包
<Guest74053> 可以直接编译的那种
<Guest74053> 或者原版的Ubuntu也可以
<Guest74053> 老师只是想让我自己编译一下系统
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-05
<penghuan> happyaron:https://code.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center     这个应该怎么编译啊，你知道么
<penghuan> happyaron: Ubuntu自己只维护了一个debian目录，把debian目录直接copy过去有问题
<penghuan> jzheng_afk:你知道么
<penghuan> ypwong:anthony呢？
<ypwong> penghuan, hi
<penghuan> ypwong：https://code.launchpad.net/gnome-control-cente  这个下面的代码应该怎么编译呢？
<ypwong> penghuan, fakeroot debian/rules binary ?
<penghuan> ypwong:我把debian目录copy过去用debuild失败了
<ypwong> 怎么失败？
<ypwong> oh wait
<happyaron> penghuan: 你看一下具体的版本好，然后从ubuntu仓库获得代码？
<happyaron> 版本号
<penghuan> happyaron：从仓库下的代码是可以直接编译通过的
<penghuan> happyaron：lp上下的就编译不过
<ypwong> 版本差太多了？
<penghuan> lp上的应该是最新的吧
<penghuan> https://code.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center
<penghuan> 这个上面Ubuntu只是维护了一个debian目录？
<happyaron> 我在看。
<happyaron> penghuan: 你要编译哪个branch？
<happyaron> lp:gnome-control-center 吗？
<penghuan> 应该是Ubuntu维护的gnome-control-center分支
<penghuan> lp:gnome-control-center 这个是gnome上游的吧？
<happyaron> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center
<happyaron> lp:ubuntu/gnome-control-center
<penghuan> happyaron：这个是最新的吗
<happyaron> 嗯
<penghuan> 今天编译时报错  cc-shell-nav-bar.c:108:41: error: ‘cc_shell_marshal_VOID__VOID’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<penghuan>                                          cc_shell_marshal_VOID__VOID,
<penghuan> 用debuild编的
<penghuan> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu  这个的最后修改是10小时前，应该比https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center这个要新， 但是前者只是维护了一个debian目录，没搞明白
<happyaron> penghuan: 后来给的是最新的仓库里的版本
<happyaron> penghuan: 之前那个是他们自己staging的，所以不保证一定能过。
<penghuan> happyaron：哦，那我们要修改的话，到时候提merge应该基于哪个呢
<penghuan> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center 这个好像都没有别的分支
<happyaron> penghuan: 那个是仓库管理软件维护的。
<happyaron> penghuan: 基于它改比较保险。
<happyaron> 如果回头需要调整，sync起来也不会太复杂。
<penghuan> happyaron：OK，那我们先基于这个把编译不过的问题先解决
<happyaron> penghuan: 我后给的那个应该肯定可以过的
<happyaron> penghuan: 是仓库里最新版本的代码
<penghuan> 我们这边3个同事的机器上编译都没过，我们再看看吧
<penghuan> 还都是一样的错误
<happyaron> 我在branch，测试下看看
<penghuan> 嗯
<happyaron> 中午测试下，我给你在irc上留言
<penghuan> 好，谢谢了
<happyaron> penghuan: 我编译没啥问题
<happyaron> penghuan: 源代码用这个 archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-control-center/gnome-control-center_3.6.3.orig.tar.xz
<penghuan> happyaron:用这个我们编过了，也没问题
<penghuan> happyaron：lp:ubuntu/gnome-control-center 这个编译就有问题
<penghuan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1258043
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1258043 in Ubuntu Kylin "安装过程中出现GRUB相关报错，导致系统无法被正常安装。" [Undecided,New]
<penghuan> 大家帮忙看看这个可能是哪块出问题导致的
<penghuan> 现在是32位和64位系统安装都出现这个问题
<penghuan> 测试了ubuntu的没有这个情况
<happyaron> penghuan: 能把日志解析出来么。
<happyaron> penghuan: ctrl+alt+f2 切换到其他tty，然后设法把里面的安装日志弄出来。
<happyaron> 只看这个现象判断不了问题。
<penghuan> happyaron：我试试
<maclin> 是的，最好把/var/log下面的日志都弄出来
<penghuan> maclin：只需要installer下的日志吧
<happyaron> penghuan: 能弄的话一起弄出来吧
<penghuan> happyaron：行
<KobeLee> @happyaron:今天把优客助手V0.2.4代码整理出来了，去掉了之前的so，你检查下
<happyaron> KobeLee: 好的
<maclin> penghuan: 一般来说是这样，不过最好都弄上，我看那个错误是I/O操作的错误，也可能与系统中其他文件有关系，多多益善！
<happyaron> penghuan: 你有空的话，到#ubuntu-devel跟cjwaston说一声，说你update了merge proposal，让他有时间看看。
<penghuan> happyaron：哦，好的
<penghuan> happyaron：所有的日志都传到https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1258043下了
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1258043 in Ubuntu Kylin "安装过程中出现GRUB相关报错，导致系统无法被正常安装。" [Undecided,New]
<happyaron> penghuan: 应该是defaultsettings的问题
<happyaron> /usr/sbin/grub-install: 10: /etc/default/grub: Kylin: not found
<happyaron> 最近把UbuntuKylin换成Ubuntu Kylin，可能空格的转义有问题
<happyaron> /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 10: /etc/default/grub: Kylin: not found
<penghuan> happyaron：我确认下
<happyaron> maclin JackYu bug tracker上关于cd的bug一般要由谁管？
<happyaron> 这个bug应该是indicator-datetime的crash https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1240389
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240389 in Ubuntu Kylin "Most of the time, the same error popup window appeared after login system" [High,Confirmed]
<penghuan> happyaron：qa这块是maclin负责，他会指派bug由谁负责修复，bug的提交由ljw进行
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> penghuan: 那我直接在bug上回复好了。
<penghuan> happyaron，我让她提交下
<happyaron> 好的
<maclin> happyaron: 你说的是iso tracker吗？
<happyaron> maclin: 刚才我想问的是在ubuntukylin项目下的bug，一般应该找谁（ljw和shijing都没在线）
<happyaron> penghuan: 你看grub那个问题，我的分析对么
<penghuan> happyaron：确认了，是空格导致的
<pishuilu> happyaron: 正确的
<happyaron> penghuan: 怎样才能加上这个空格呢
<happyaron> penghuan: 加上空格，还不挂，得实际测试下……
<pishuilu> happyaron: 添加一个\就行
<pishuilu> happyaron: 我在源码里改吧
<penghuan> happpyaron：我让pishuilu加转移做iso测试下
<happyaron> 好，搞定了我再传一版
<maclin> happyaron: 找我们几个都可以，我们这边计划让版本和QA一起来跟进bug，有时候没在IRC上的话会通过QQ群互相通知跟进
<happyaron> 好的
<happyaron> maclin: 如果你们希望的话，可以考虑现在跟进这个 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1231852
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231852 in rar (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to RAR 5.00" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maclin> happyaron: 已经关注，我们可以做什么吗？
<happyaron> maclin: 比如回复一下什么的，至少可以制造点动静……
<maclin> happyaron: 好的，这个没问题，我的意思是看是否有必要在可控的范围内参与贡献？
<maclin> happyaron: 我看这个linux版本没有中文的，不知道之前的版本是否涉及这个问题？
<happyaron> maclin: rar/unrar都是命令行的，没有中文问题不大。而且是商业软件，不太容易弄。
<happyaron> maclin: 它们会被前端软件比如file-roller调用。
<maclin> happyaron： I got it:)
<pishuilu> happyaron: 上次开会说到的桌面图标问题，不能用/etc/skel目录的方式下；我现在想到的一个思路是在开机时处理桌面图标，就像开机启动服务一样。你还有其他的思路或建议没？
<happyaron> pishuilu: 我觉得可以来个first run？
<happyaron> pishuilu: 比如说做个自启动，然后检查 .config 下的一个什么配置，如果不存在就创建，存在了就算了。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-06
<penghuan> happyaron:pishuilu昨天做了本地iso测试，解决了，他更新了，你看什么时候方便入下库
<happyaron> penghuan: 好，我今天看一下。
<happyaron> penghuan: 那个merge proposal有回复你么
<maclin> ypwong,happaron: 系统的时区设置一直存在问题，虽然时区选择的正确，但大部分时候安装后时间都会加8,这个问题有没有比较好的解决办法？
<maclin> happyaron: penghuan他们在开会，晚点儿再让他回复你
<ypwong> maclin, ubuntu 默认是 utc 时间，看 /etc/default/rcS
<ypwong> 如果机器的 bios 时间是当地时间，就会有这个现象
<penghuan> happyaron:cjwatson没有回复我
<maclin> ypwong: 刚才有点儿事情离开了。 这个有没有办法解决？我们原来测试修改过配置，默认关闭UTC，好像也还会出问题
<ypwong> maclin,  那就不清楚了
<happyaron> maclin: 先到bios里看看时间……
<maclin> happyaron: BIOS之前时间是正确的，安装后就会把BIOS的时间修改错误的了
<maclin> 从本地化的角度这个要能解决最好
<maclin> ypwong: /etc/default/rcS中的"UTC="有时候是no，有时候是yes，这个值会在什么地方修改吗？
<pishuilu> happyaron: 关于桌面图标的问题，你的意思是要检测判断home目录下的隐藏配置文件，判断后再拷贝desktop文件。你说的是这个意思么？
<happyaron> pishuilu: 嗯，或者是用qsettings
<happyaron> pishuilu: qsettings更好
<pishuilu> happyaron: 我为什么不直接判断桌面上有无这个desktop文件，没有就拷贝过去，有就跳过呢？
<happyaron> pishuilu: 万一用户给删了呢？
<happyaron> pishuilu: 那这个文件他就删不掉了。
<pishuilu> happyaron: 也是啊，先前没考虑到这一点
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 去游泳，留言我回来看……多谢。
<pishuilu> happyaron: 好的
<pishuilu> happyaron: 你说的是gsetting还是qsetting啊？
<FJKong> happyaron: 土豪啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 土豪神马……
<happyaron> FJKong: 我社经常游泳的人大有人在，我这算极少的了……
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-01
<JackYu> FJKong, ping
<JackYu> FJKong, 我没收到你邮件呢。。。
<FJKong> JackYu: sorry 刚看了一下 确实是我没发 应该是上次在irc里ping了你可能那会在忙吧 记错了..
<JackYu> 呵呵，再发一下。FJKong
<FJKong> JackYu: 行
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-03
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 下午过一遍Bug，然后讨论一下后续15.04-16.04的工作内容？
<JackYu> ypwong, 另外，我下午有个职称答辩，不确定3PM前能否搞完，是否改到明天更稳妥一些？
<ypwong> JackYu, 明天的話得下午4點
<ypwong> 可以嗎？
<JackYu> ypwong, 可以的～
<JackYu> 那就改一下？
<ypwong> JackYu, ok, 我发一下邮件
<JackYu> 好的，也发到sanbu那个邮箱
<ypwong> shijing, 可以帮忙看看https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1341224 吗？
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1341224 in Ubuntu Translations "There are untranslated content in Sudoku game interface and menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<shijing> ypwong:好的
<ypwong> 多谢！
<shijing> ypwong：gnome-sudoku 未翻译内容124条
<shijing> 我们找时间做下翻译
<happyaron> JackYu: 你们可以介入先测试RPM了
<happyaron> shijing: ^^
<JackYu> happyaron, OK~ 搜狗那边有安排测试没？
<happyaron> JackYu: 我记得lenky当时说要你们先内测。。
<happyaron> 所以还没问搜狗
<JackYu> OK
<JackYu> happyaron, 你再把最新版发给sj一下？cc给我。
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> JackYu: 额最好到那站点上下载去
<happyaron> 一个包24MB
<shijing> happyaron：rpm不在我们系统中使用
<shijing> 跟我们有关系么
<JackYu> shijing, 快速测试一下功能完整性，帮搜狗个忙。
<happyaron> 稀里糊涂的我还做了相关的支持哈
<happyaron> 另外可以验证下新版的deb是否解决了在chromium里输入有漏键的问题
<happyaron> 我这测试解决了
<happyaron> 在我们的系统上
<shijing> happyaron：漏键问题？
<happyaron> 对
<shijing> 之前没有遇到过
<shijing> happyaron：能否描述下？
<happyaron> shijing: 有的用户在打字快的时候，会有部分按键没经过输入法直接进入chromium的窗口里
<happyaron> shijing: 不是所有人都有，偶尔会有
<shijing> 好的，我们留意下
<happyaron> 多谢
<JackYu> happyaron, 下载链接是？
<happyaron> JackYu: https://162.213.34.129/archives/rpm/
<JackYu> OK
<happyaron> JackYu: 还有细胞词库也得问问
<happyaron> xiaoyi: ^^^
<xiaoyi> happyaron :刚刚何大侠把细胞词库的库给我了，在策
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 赞
<xiaoyi> happyaron:后续需要关联.scel文件
<happyaron> xiaoyi: autobuild版里已经做好了
<xiaoyi> ok
<xiaoyi> happyaron: 请问git@162.213.34.129's password:
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-12-03
<zhangchao> hello,all
<zhangchao> it's meeting time
<handsome_feng> hi
<handsome_feng> @Trevinho @hikiko
<zhangchao> hi,willcooke
<willcooke> hi zhangchao
<zhangchao> marco have not come
<zhangchao> so , we  put off  this meeting?
<zhangchao> we will send email to Marco to discuss
<willcooke> sorry zhangchao, I don't know where he is this morninig
<willcooke> I will chase him
<willcooke> yeah, please follow up my email
<zhangchao> willcooke: OK, sure
<handsome_feng> ok, so, communicate by e-mails, bye
<zhangchao> thanks,bye
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: ohhhhh... Sorry I forgot the meeting :-(
<Trevinho> I got no notification
<Trevinho> sorrrryyyyyyyyyyyy
<Trevinho> willcooke: sorry :-(
<hikiko> hey...
<hikiko> same here :(
<handsome_feng> :) i'm coming
<handsome_feng>  I was just writing emails
<hikiko> well for some reason
<hikiko> I get notifications about the meeting 1 hour later
<hikiko> \m/
<Trevinho> We did the meeting anyway with handsome_feng. Log at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu Kylin/Meeting/2015/20151203
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-12-04
<ubiqutiy> 这有人么？
<ubiqutiy> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !
<cfhowlett> yep
<ubiqutiy> 为啥让我来这
<ubiqutiy> 这，没人
<cfhowlett> I don't speak/read/understand Chinese.  sorry.
<ubiqutiy> #ubuntu-devel
<ubiqutiy> exit
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-12-07
<lrc_doremi> hello
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-12-08
<crlzcrlz> hello?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-12-09
<ubquit> 有人在么
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-12-04
<happyaron> handsome_feng: hey
<maclin> happyaron: ^_^
<handsome_feng> hi
<handsome_feng> 说实话，有点困
<happyaron> 嗯嗯
<happyaron> 没多久了，估计也就十几分钟就搞完了
<handsome_feng> OK, 希望顺利
<maclin> happyaron: 你睡一会儿了没？
<happyaron> 没，我睡了就起不来了
<maclin> 哈哈，我也差不多
<maclin> 怎么现在还没动静？
<happyaron> handsome_feng: 去催一下
<happyaron> 问是不是该开会了
<maclin> ypwong: 在了吗？
<ypwong> maclin, yes
<maclin> 是啊，咋还没开始
<maclin> ypwong: 你睡了会儿没？
<ypwong> maclin, 没有
<maclin> 辛苦辛苦，等会儿好好休息:)
<ypwong> :P
<handsome_feng> 那个找sponner ,是加 什么tag?
<happyaron> 问你都是怎么找人帮忙上传的
<handsome_feng> 这个怎么回好些
<handsome_feng> 搜狗首页
<happyaron> 可能说本来是按照ubuntu kylin flavor准备的
<happyaron> 没特别考虑单独安装的用户吧
<handsome_feng> 移到recommends，就不会安装了吧
<handsome_feng> default-settings包
<happyaron> 不对
<happyaron> recommends是会默认安装的
<handsome_feng> 直接删除？
<happyaron> suggests是不安装
<happyaron> 移动到suggests
<happyaron> 你这个回答有点问题，因为screensaver依赖的是另一个中间的包
<handsome_feng> jibicha不念旧情啊
<happyaron> 主要是你露面太少
<happyaron> 半年传一次，谁管你咋回事
<handsome_feng> :\
<maclin> 他应该是在帮忙吧，至少还叫了一个过来助阵:)
<happyaron> 嗯呢
<maclin> 不过default-settings那个问题可能有影响，单独安装的情况需要处理，之前重点是面向UK的，这个我们是否有必要补充说一下？
<handsome_feng> 哈哈，杰哥出马了， 那边应该快投票了吧
<handsome_feng> 不用了
<JackYu> 这个投票不是公开的呀。。。
<handsome_feng> 我记得是公开的啊
<handsome_feng> 不然以前日志怎么能看到哦啊
<happyaron> keyiffffff
<happyaron> f
<happyaron> 额刚才断网了
<handsome_feng> 。。。。。。
<happyaron> 断了一分钟
<ypwong> 继续努力
<ypwong> 过一段时间再来申请
<handsome_feng> 结束了？
<happyaron> JackYu: 投票好像可以公开也可以不公开，看投票人自己
<happyaron> handsome_feng: 没，只是他本人自己投了
<JackYu> 应该主要听他的意见了。。。
<happyaron> 等其他人继续吧，但是有人投了-1就做好reapply的准备好了
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> cyphermox +1 了哈哈
<ypwong> 下次apply前先问问他意见
<JackYu> 好像要逆转。。。
<ypwong> haha
<JackYu> 是的，早就让feng去找他了。。。
<JackYu> 今晚得罚酒
<ypwong> 但现在+1的较多
<happyaron> 过了
<happyaron> 恭喜
<handsome_feng> 这个转折转的，谢谢大家啦！谢谢Aron, 安东尼，杰哥，马博士！
<JackYu> 好，你再跟一下，看看后续有啥事情
<maclin> 哈哈
<maclin> rbasak的问题提的挺好的，我们确实要关注一下
<happyaron> 完事了，可以准备睡觉了
<happyaron> maclin: 问题多了去了……
<happyaron> 主要的几个问题这几年一直都没解决。。。
<maclin> 明天再好好讨论一下
<happyaron> 先休息吧，赶脚明天要爬不起来了哈哈
<maclin> 今天早点儿休息吧，各位辛苦了！
<handsome_feng> 我还要跟吗？
<cyphermox> handsome_feng: 恭喜
<handsome_feng> cyphermox: Thank you! :)
<ypwong> 说实话已经不困了
<handsome_feng> cyphermox: It's 4 am here, I'm so sleepy, and Good night!
<cyphermox> good night people
<cyphermox> I understand, many hours difference
<JackYu> good night:)
<maclin> ypwong: 还是要抓紧睡会儿，上午还要开会:)
<ypwong> :(
<maclin> good night
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-12-06
<ypwong> happyaron, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbolt-tools/0.9.2-1
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-12-09
<jiabin> 今天论坛炸了
<jiabin> 一天了都没人管
<jiabin> 什么情况啊
